# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Është përkujtuar sot në 10-Vjetorin e rënies heroike dëshmori i kombit Hamdi Ferati

## Vicianum

*VUSHTRRI,10 MAJ 2009(VushtrriaPress)-*Sot në Shtëpinë e Kulturës Hasan Prishtina në Vushtrri me një akademi përkujtimore është përkujtuar në 10-Vjetorin e rënies heroike dëshmori i kombit Hamdi Ferati. Të pranishmit në këtë akademi e kanë çmuar lartë veprën dhe heroizmin e dëshmorit Hamdi Ferati. Organizatorët e kësaj akademie përkujtimore ish-luftëtarët e Brigadës 141 Mehë Uka të Zonës Operative të Shalës kanë folur për heroizmin e dëshmorit Hamdi Ferati kundër forcave serbe. Për figurën e Hamdi Feratit ka folur edhe kreu i Komunës së Vushtrrisë, Bajram Mulaku, ndërsa Enver Ferati, nga familja e dëshmorit Hamdi Ferati i ka përshëndetur të pranishmit me një fjalë rasti. Në fund të kësaj akademie të pranishmit kanë vënë kurora lulesh në varrezat e dëshmoreve në Bletaj.*www.vushtrriapress.shqipo.com*

----------

